# Rocky needs a home



## csouza (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi,

I live in NH and I found a banded white pigeon who had an injured wing. I located the owner, and he did not want him and was just going to destroy him. So me being the animal lover I am decided I wanted to keep him. Well he isnt very happy living by himself. He does come to me, but will also peck me. I think he is too cooped up and I really think he needs to live with someone that can give him some more freedom and some friends. If anyone would like to take this sweet bird, please email me at [email protected].


Thanks a bunch


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Hi Csouza,
Are you sure Rocky is unhappy? Lots of us have "only pigeons" in people-houses that get along alright... and yes, they peck us too, but it doesn't necessarily mean they are sad or lonely.

What kind of living arrangements does he have? They can live quite comfortably with a nice big cage and lots of free time flying about the house.

If you are absolutely sure that he'd be better off somewhere else, you'll probably be able to find someone here that can give him a home. (We've actually been thinking about whether our pidge would be better off with a boyfriend--if she is in fact a girl--and Rocky & Robin sounds like such cute match...)

Good luck with whatever you decide to do, and thank you for taking care of Rocky and giving him a better life!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Csouza,

Stephie has given you some excellent advice and suggestions. You can't be sure your Rocky is "unhappy" from these observations. Pet birds respond well to gentle human care/love but they definitely need & appreciate their own kind too at times. Pet pigeons can adjust very nicely to solitary lives, but they also do well with a mate provided for them...it's your choice and decision...what can you offer?


----------



## csouza (Dec 12, 2006)

Right now, because I have cats, he is living in a big dog kennel in my basement. The basement is not finished but we spend lots of time down there doing laundry and playing music. I spend as much time with him as I can, but when he is alone down stairs, I hear him cooooing and making lots of noise. He just seems like he would be better off with someone that had other pigeons. I do put him outside daily for a while in a big dog pen that does not have a roof, because he can not fly. He enjoys it very much and runs away anytime I try to bring him in.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

csouza said:


> Right now, because I have cats, he is living in a big dog kennel in my basement. The basement is not finished but we spend lots of time down there doing laundry and playing music. I spend as much time with him as I can, but when he is alone down stairs, I hear him cooooing and making lots of noise. He just seems like he would be better off with someone that had other pigeons. I do put him outside daily for a while in a big dog pen that does not have a roof, because he can not fly. He enjoys it very much and runs away anytime I try to bring him in.


Hello again, 

Well, this is all up to you...and what you feel might be best for him. You do however sound like a very compassionate and caring person. You said that he cannot fly, are you sure that this is permanent, it might not be. In any case, I think your heart is in the right place and you want what is best for him/her. Give it some time yet, perhaps, set up a "space" on your main living area that he can be accomodated and see. Single pet pigeons are a joy to own and have....give it more time but keep your options open


----------



## csouza (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks,

The break in his wing is very bad and was completely healed when I found him. I suppose I could take him to my vet to see if there is any hope of repair. I would love to see him fly again. Thanks for all the kind words.

Cathy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

csouza said:


> The break in his wing is very bad and was completely healed when I found him. I suppose I could take him to my vet to see if there is any hope of repair. I would love to see him fly again. Thanks for all the kind words.
> 
> Cathy


Well, if this is the case and his/hers wing has truly healed incorrectly, then you may be right. 

You can repair a broken wing/bone that's been let slack but it will mend un-naturally & incorrectly. Again, keep your options open, give this bird a chance in your home, but if that fails, then there is always adoption options and someone from this forum just might decide to take him/her

I think you'd be foolish to let this opportunity pass you by however, I think you will find, and over time, this bird will demonstrate it's "power" of love and "steal your heart" basically

Keep us posted and do let us know what you decide and figure is best for considering your living arrangements


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

I'm so sorry to hear that you need to find a new home for Rocky, because you feel he is not happy. Perhaps getting another "special needs" pigeon to keep him company when he is by himself might help. He really IS special needs bird, but can still live a happy life. They actually are happy, but we look at them is being limited.

I also have a male pigeon, Hamilton who cannot fly anymore due to a slight crack in the wing. He longs to be with my other birds in the coop and he does try to live as normal a life as possible. He cannot fly up to the dining room where all the birds congegrate to eat and drink, so I either give him access to food and water on the ground, or keep him in my parrot cage part of the day. Between meals he gets to run the length of the aviary and coop and he has his own permanent cubby with food and water in the coop, at night. I feel sorry for him that he can't fly with his mate nor fly up to his old cubby, but I really think he is happy, and that I'm just feeling sorry for him-looking at him thru my own limited understanding.


----------



## csouza (Dec 12, 2006)

This is the second pigeon I have had, I know the power of thier love. I had a female, I named her gimpy..I found her on a small highway with a leg injury, she was a baby and at the time, I couldnt even tell what kind of bird she was as she did not have feathers. She grew to be a wonderful bird. She would fly around all day outside and come home at night. All I had to do was call her and she came right to me. She never let anyone else near her. She eventually found a nice boyfriend and did not come home anymore. I missed that girl tremendously for a long time. I still see her from time to time on the roof of my house, she no longer comes to me and is not tame. It has been about two years since she lived with me.


----------

